# JUST HAD TO SHARE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

*This picture was taken over the weekend. The baby had been carrying the picture of his Daddy all day and would not go to sleep without it and his doll. Then someone from my DIL's church attached the picture of







Nathan and the title. *


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

So sweet and heart breaking at the same time. God bless and protect them both until they are united again.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That is just precious! I'm sure your son will be extremely touched when he sees the picture.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

How sweet...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very sweet.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Think I'll just cry, Lucille, bless you and your family.

Shirley H. (Keeper's Mom)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww.. how adorable!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

A tear jerker Xxx.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

precious, Lucile.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Just tugs at your heart strings....God bless all those young men and women and may they all stay safe. 

thank you for sharing Lucie,. 

Estelle


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Love it! Hoping your son is home sooner rather than later and fine. I'm contuning to pray for him. My military son is here right now inbetween CGsC and back to Bragg.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, how precious! I hope someone is sending a copy to Daddy, so he can keep it under HIS pillow!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Very touching, Lucile. What a sweet little guy. May his Daddy be home soon and safely!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is such a sweet picture. I bet Dad will love it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is so sweet, Lucile. Yes, Daddy needs one to put under his pillow, too!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

How precious!!! Prayers for his daddy's safe return!


----------

